# Hello



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

I just thought I'd send a quick post (I'm on the tail end of my lunch break at work)! to say hi to everyone.  I'm about to start my first IVF eggshare cycle at the Lister clinic.  I've started the pill and am due to start the nasal spray on 20 October.  I have no idea how IVF works or what to expect!!!

I've really enjoyed reading peoples posts and hopefully when I've had a proper look through it will all start to make some sense!!

Emma


----------

